# A couple of questions and concerns about spaying and neutering



## ChiMixLove (Jul 9, 2014)

I am sure these questions and concerns are common and asked often. So please be patient with me.

I have not yet spayed Fae (who will be 4 next month) and Leia (who will be 2 in March). Mainly because until now Morrison (who is 7 and neutered) has been the only male in the house. And I have always been ultra careful when either is in heat. But the plan has always been to spay them eventually.

I think what has me procrastinating, is my fear. I have never had such small dogs spayed before. And to be honest every female that came to me was already spayed. I did have a kitten spayed years ago and she healed up nightly. But spaying just seems like such bigger surgery than neutering. It makes me nervous. It also makes me sad thinking of them scared in the vets office. Does anyone else get stressed thinking of this stuff?

Anyways since I got Cosmo I am officially on board to get everyone "fixed". Mainly because I do not want to deal with issues with the males when the females are in heat. I could crate and rotate or even have a relative dog sit for a few weeks. But that is a lot of work when you have two females going into heat at different times.

I also will not miss the tail flagging and general in heat madness that takes over both girls. It is quite annoying and nerve wracking at times lol.

So the plan is to take both Cosmo and Leia in at the same time in May. I wanted to know if I was doing the right thing by neutering him at 6 months. It seems like the best route to take to avoid any hormonal issues. 

I then will take Fae to be spayed in June.


----------



## Thia (Dec 19, 2014)

I actually understand your feelings. Luna is intact mainly because we ran into some money issues but Leo is neutered. The earlier youbdo it the better they recover....his was done at 4 months and he was fine. I'm more concerned for Luna as we are planning hers soon, it's more invasive and she's 2 now.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I would spay the girls first and let the pup get over a year old before neutering. The hormones are good while they are developing to help their bones, tendons, and ligaments be strong. I think I just read that 6 weeks after heat is a good time to spay.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You have so many opinions about spaying and neutering. I have done all my females at 6 months on the dot. One Irish Setter (years ago) was spayed at 7 years. They all did fine and had no problems afterwards. Males I would do at 6-7 months before their hormones started them marking etc.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I meant to say everyone has opinions about s and n.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would get the adult females done, and let the male puppy mature.
I wouldn't personally consider neutering a puppy, I would allow them to finish growing and maturing.
I prefer to leave entire unless for health reasons. Once your females are spayed you could consider leaving cosmo entire


----------



## ChiMixLove (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone for the food for thought. I definitely have time to consider my options and who will go first.


----------

